# Netscape Connect (old Walmart Connect)and Windows Vista



## Tawn009 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thought i would open a thread since i noticed the thread i left a comment on was an old thread... :4-dontkno
i got a New Laptop today and when i tried to load my Netscape connect onto it it told me that the version was too old and that i needed to get a version with a .32 bit or 64 bit..the laptop is running windows vista.. my old one and my desktop both have windows XP and it has run fine on them.. but windows vista seems to not like it much.. :4-dontkno i have no clue on how to do get a new version of netscape connect considering that the program switched to netscape sometime ago.. all i have is an old cd from walmart that walmart doesnt supply anymore.. and i cant find an up to date download on the internet anywhere for netscape connect.. its like they dont even make the program anymore ( go figure ) 

hoping someone can help me and has had this same problem before otherwise i am going to have to try and find another provider which i dont really want to do at the moment... 

Please Help... going out of town in a couple weeks woudl like to have my internet working on my laptop... 

thanks for all the help 
Tanya


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Good idea on starting your own thread as this means that all found within pertains to your system and your particular system only.

I am unfamiliar with the "Netscape connect (Old Walmart Connect).

Please elaborate in as much detail as possible and I will gladly look into it.

I can tell you that Netscape is now a subsidiary of AOL and that all support for the Netscape browser ceased on March 1, 2008.

Is this a dial-up connection? The CD you mention - what year is it from and have you found any Internet links to it that would provide me with a copy of it so that I may test it to ascertain the problems you are having?

What is it that this software does for you that connecting via wireless to the Internet does not? I ask as a distant family member recently asked me for help w/AOL dial-up as they were under the impression that it was needed to access their AOL which is not true at all. I showed them that they simply had to enter AOL.com under IE7 or Firefox (while connected to the Internet - via wifi or Ethernet) and then were able to access their AOL email account.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Tawn009 (Aug 17, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi. . .
> 
> Good idea on starting your own thread as this means that all found within pertains to your system and your particular system only.
> 
> ...


my cd is a dial up only.. i dont have high speed... so for me to connect to the internet i have to have a phone line at my house. now when i am traveling i can connect at hotels thru wifi but for netscape connect there is no place on the internet for me to check my emails etc.. like aol i have tried to go to their site and sign in and it wont let me tells me the sign in etc is wrong...they dont have a internet site to go to and sign in.. only netscape connect loaded on your computer is the way you can connect to the internet.. and the cd i have is an old walmart cd.. it is i want to say dated 2002.. i have not been able to find a link on the interent of an up dated version of any version i guess i should say.. i have looked and found nothing.. which i am assuming they dont have... 
i dont understand why aol would have the internet program yet if you cant update it . it sucks.. but i guess i am going to have to look into a new internet providor.. 
which sucks i was hoping to not switch for now but i guess i am going to have to move with the times haha

any help would be great thanks.. 

Tanya


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Tanya. . .

What is the extension of your email... I am not asking for you to publish your email - just the end of it, e.g., if your email is abc123 @netscape .com - I am looking for the name of netscape*dot*com.

How is your email linked to AOL - is AOL the extension?

Thanks. . .

JC


----------



## Tawn009 (Aug 17, 2008)

wmconnect.com is the extention.. aol bought out walmart and netscape and now owns the program.. that i know of.. its all ran by them but i cant find an up to date version anywhere


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Tanya. . .

First... is the reason that you do not have hi-speed Internet at home because of this dial-up account? Or is it that where you live dial-up is all that is currently offered?

What I have found is that Walmart Connect is now Netscape Connect and is run by AOL. You can find information on Netscape Connect HERE.

I would like you to do the following, please:

Go to the Netscape Internet Page HERE, go to step #2, click on download - but SAVE the file to your desktop - do not install it yet.

Go to your desktop, right-click on the icon, select properties, select compatibility and check the box for XP SP2 compatibility. Click on Apply, then OK.

Right-click on the icon again, select run as administrator. If the installation goes OK, it will place another icon on your desktop. Right-click on this new icon, properties, compatibility, XP SP2 mode, APPLY, OK.

Now try and see if it works.

PLEASE let me know of outcome or any trouble along the way.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## daniel58 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes I also have the same problem as Tanya I believe.

I am still a registered dial-up user Walmart Connect subscriber and still currently retain a [email protected]

I also have a windows me operating system desktop as well as now a notebook computer with vista 32 bit version operating system.

The problem comes in when when I install the downloaded Netscape Connect software it does not seem to recognize me as a walmartconnect.com dial-up Walmart Connect subscriber but instead expects a Netscape Connect user subscriber instead as it indicates an invalid user and password on trying to install even the Netscape Connect software on the Windows Me desktop operating system.

:4-dontkno


----------



## emmitt22blue (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello: I am also having this issue. I would like to run the wmconnect software on my new desktop which has vista. I am running the software on a high speed connection(cable). I would love to get it running on vista!! I have the old walmart cd if needed. Thanks in advance. Glenn


----------



## emmitt33blue (Sep 12, 2008)

UPDATE: PROBLEM SOLVED:
Simply open a new browser and type www.walmartconnect.com
on the right hand side where it asks for the login info, just put your screen name and password then login
for example. if your old walmart info is [email protected]
just use the sappycamper part plus your original walmart password...
this is great because now you can check your mail when you are on the road. Also before there was no spam protection at all, now you have the aol protection...nice.. Hope this helps. Glenn


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I am glad that your issue is solved... hopefully it will work for the others as well.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## daniel58 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry but that still does not work as "Netscape Connect" formerly "Walmart Connect" does not recognize me as a member subscriber it seems.

It's as if though it only recognizes netscape.com member subscribers.

Also I went to http://isp.netscape.com website.

http://help.isp.netscape.com/Netsca...elpchannelsaolcom-nshelp-kjumpadparticleId715

Where it says:

Microsoft® Windows® Vista Compatibility with the Netscape® Internet Service Software 

Netscape® Internet Service has decided not to update the Netscape® Internet Service software to support the Microsoft® Windows® Vista operating system. 

If you are not considering upgrading to the Windows Vista operating system at this time, this decision will not impact you. Your monthly Netscape® Internet Service fees will not be affected, and no action or change is required by you to continue with uninterrupted service.

If you are planning to upgrade to the Windows Vista operating system, please be aware that doing so will mean that the Netscape Internet Service software will no longer function, and you will not be able to connect to the Internet using the Netscape Internet Service software.

If you decided to upgrade to the Windows Vista operating system you should cancel your account and make arrangements for obtaining Internet access prior to upgrading to the Windows Vista operating system.

We are currently evaluating options that will allow us to continue to provide Internet access to those who choose to upgrade to the Windows Vista operating system.

Please go to

http://channels.isp.netscape.com/membercenter/public/vista.jsp to check for any updates on this issue.

where they say:

There are no plans at this time to provide Netscape Internet Service software that will be supported under the Windows Vista operating system.

We will continue to evaluate other options to provide Internet access to our members who choose to use the Microsoft Vista operating system.

In the meantime, please check the following URL for Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) and any updates on this issue.

The link(s) above confirms that currently they do not support Vista whatsoever.

------------------------------------

Yes I also have the same problem as Tanya I believe.

I am still a registered dial-up user Walmart Connect subscriber and still currently retain a [email protected]

I also have a windows me operating system desktop as well as now a notebook computer with vista 32 bit version operating system.

The problem comes in when when I install the downloaded Netscape Connect software it does not seem to recognize me as a walmartconnect.com dial-up Walmart Connect subscriber but instead expects a Netscape Connect user subscriber instead as it indicates an invalid user and password on trying to install even the Netscape Connect software on the Windows Me desktop operating system.


----------



## Tawn009 (Aug 17, 2008)

The Program will not load to The Vista Program.. its not compatible.. 
i can get on high speed at my brothers house and check my emails on aols website just go to aol.com sign in just your screen name not [email protected], it only needs your screen name... it doesnt need wmconnect.com... then your password.. it should let you on it has me.. but i dont have high speed at home..so at home i have to use my desktop to get online. i only have dial up at home and without the walmart program i can not get on the internet to check my emails on my laptop cause it runs vista... and walmart is my only source of internet connection... my desktop has the XP Version but not my laptop it has Vista which is where my problem comes in hand... 
i thank you all for your efforts.. i think i am going to find someone with an XP Version and just load it and go with that.. otherwise i cant use my laptop it is pretty much useless without my internet connection...and i cant afford to upgrade to high speed moneys too tight.... i dont have an XP disc it has been maufacturely installed on my desktop of course that would be too easy for me right.. to have the disc hahah. oh wells i will deal thanks all. for now i will just keep trailing my desktop back and forth from my parents to my home till i can get it fixed on the laptop.. ugh.. 
Tanya


----------



## Tawn009 (Aug 17, 2008)

netscape isnt the company that has walmart connect it is an affiliat to aol... if you go on aol.com you can get on and read your mail.. just like i said above... 
netscape.com is not where you need to go if you have high speed.. its aol.com

the problem is that the program is not compatible with vista.. (walmart connect) and i assume netscape too from what thier site is saying.. but aol and its affiliats are the ones that own the program for walmart connect (netscape connect) .. Not Netscape! Netscape is a totally different program...


----------



## micro4 (Nov 29, 2008)

i am also having a problem with Netscape connect...
even though i try to run the installer successfully it refuses to run even after compatibility mode is activated...


----------



## aikmoose (Dec 5, 2008)

WHY ARE WE STILL HAVING THIS DISCUSSION? I SOLVED THE ISSUE BACK IN SEPTEMBER..
IT DOES NOT MATTER IF YOU HAVE HIGH SPEED OR DIAL UP..
JUST GO TO WWW.AOL.COM
TYPE IN YOUR SCREEN NAME AND PASSWORD
(IF YOU ARE [email protected])
JUST USE THE DINKYDOO AND YOUR USERNAME
AND TYPE YOUR ORIGINAL WMCONNECT PASSWORD AND IT LETS YOU IN TO YOUR EMAIL ACCOUNT...YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS IS STILL DINKYDOO
@WMCONNECT.COM IT SIMPLY GOES THROUGH THE AOL SERVERS...

AS FAR AS THE OLD WMCONNECT SOFTWARE FROM WALMART,,,THAT IS CRAP,,YOU DONT NEED ANYTHING ON THERE EXCEPT TO BE ABLE TO CHECK YOUR EMAILS!!!!
YOU NOW HAVE SOME SPAM PROTECTION THROUGH AOL...
HOPE THIS RESOLVES YOUR ISSUE TAWN AND ALL OTHERS WHO ARE HAVING THIS PROBLEM...:upset:


----------



## kelly77todd (Dec 9, 2008)

WE ARE STILL HAVING THIS DISCUSSION BECAUSE THERE IS STILL A PROBLEM. 
1) We are not getting what we pay for.
2) Using the software that WM connect provided is very user-friendly.
*The order in which the emails appear is different. 
*The way you send emails to your contacts is very different.
*The way we receive our news is very different.
*When you bookmark something through AOL, it goes to the hard drive where anyone sharing the computer has access to it. When using WM, each user has a separate favorites page.
*You have to read your email in small print.
*Switching between users is more difficult.
*You can't change your password.
*Surfing the web is so much easier, too.
*The whole experience is different.
3) Even if I set my computer up as 5 different users, our bookmarks/favorites get co-mingled. It is also a pain to switch back and forth between addresses/users to check email, etc.

Thats just to name a few of the problems.


I have had wmconnect for over 5 1/2 years. It got switched to netscape connect sometime later. It works great-on other Windows systems. I had dial-up until earlier this year. When I got broadband, I had the same issues until I learned that I could keep my wm account by switching it to a broadband access. There are 3 users in this household using the same computer. I also use it for my business. I have 3 separate email addresses plus 2 other users have 1 address each for a total of 5 addresses. I bookmark separate things on all 3 addresses and do not want them co-mingled. 
I still have the wm cd. It worked on my Windows 98 and my XP. As I said, I use my email for my business and I do not want to change my addresses. That is why I continue to pay the $9.94 per month to keep my email addresses and the ease of use even though I have broadband.
I tried to do what emmitt33blue said. I got the wm page and I can sign in and access wmconnect. However, I can't access my mail that way. I can access it through AOL with the aforementioned problems. 
I just bought this new computer with vista and tried setting wm up on it today. I may try to install windows XP. 
Kelly


----------



## aikmoose (Dec 5, 2008)

Not sure how you feel that you are not getting what you paid for? Anyway alot of your issues can be fixed yourself by tweaking the "settings". Also if you have broadband now you can call wmconnect and drop to the $4.94 per month price to keep your email addressess. The only way to make you totaly satisfied is if you downgrade to XP or if you load 2 operating systems on your computer. There is no more support for the old software, and will be none ever again. Embrace the now Kelly...

p.s. with the old wmconnect software every spam email gets through,,,with the new aol it catches most of that crap,,,this to me is worth the change in and of itself...


----------



## aikmoose (Dec 5, 2008)

Not sure how you feel that you are not getting what you paid for? Anyway alot of your issues can be fixed yourself by tweaking the "settings". Also if you have broadband now you can call wmconnect and drop to the $4.94 per month price to keep your email addressess. The only way to make you totaly satisfied is if you downgrade to XP or if you load 2 operating systems on your computer. There is no more support for the old software, and will be none ever again. Embrace the now Kelly...

p.s. with the old wmconnect software every spam email gets through,,,with the new aol it catches most of that crap,,,this to me is worth the change in and of itself...


----------



## zebroski (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's a whole bunch of good info (I hope for you as it was for me), on the WMConnect debacle. WMConnect was moved to Netscape Connect, even though you kept your old e-mail ending with [email protected] Then Netscape Connect is now under the jurisdiction of AOL. So what to do?

1. It does NOT work on Windows Vista. The "Help" group, or lack thereof, said it is working on it. But it said it is working on other things years ago that are still out of fashion for a new e-mail provider.

2. But you can't beat $9.94/month esp. if you're running a business and not anxious to change or you just don't want to. So...

3. If you have e-mail with WMConnect, and you're one the road without your laptop, or you have Windows Vista, or at a Starbucks where the blue/yellow WMConnect is NOT installed. Use any browser like IE or Firefox and go to:
www.webmail.aol.com
An "AOL" screen will pop up. On the right hand side, enter your screen name (not your full e-mail address) and your PW. Viola!

Miguel in Madison
Mike Marshall


----------



## swordfist (Sep 25, 2009)

first of all the netscape connect is not at all compatible to win vista 32/64
but if u have a high speed connection, just go to webmail.wmconnect.com.
type your screenname(excluding @wmconnect.com from your email address) and type your password.
you will be able to see your emails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## Brian Searles (May 14, 2009)

I used this software for many years, and we still use it at work actually. 

Like stated, it is NOT compatible with Vista. 

Also, I see no reason why the users above have not been able to check their email through mail.aol.com or walmartconnect.com. 

It has always worked fine for me. If your email address is [email protected], then you just use the johndoe part, and your current password and it should let you in. 

As bad as you hate to it might be time to think about giving up the program altogether. It is obselete, with no new discs available, and limited support. 

Also, for anyone who may have experienced connection issues (suddenly being booted off) with Netspace Connect after upgrading to XP's Service Pack 2, there is a fix. Just type this into your Wal-Mart(now Netscape) browser and click enter:

xpsp2fix


----------



## Yooperdave (Jul 11, 2009)

I have to tell you YES that netscape connect (wmconnect) is compatible with Vista and will also0 be compaticle with the new windows 7.
I still have the original wmconnect CD and you cannot load it directly on.
it loads using the xp program.
load CD into tray (vista or windows 7)
close the auto load and then search for xp all listings will appear on screen and you will see application or folder for XP. there you go click and it will load on.
also after its done right click and change the compaticle to work for xp.
Ive been using my wmconnect on vista for 3 years now and still use it on windows xp. plan to move it to windows 7.


----------



## Yooperdave (Jul 11, 2009)

the now is a service pack 3 for the xp and works even better. the reason I like it is because of the lack of junk mail


----------



## idk12 (Oct 26, 2009)

hello, i am still on dial up and i lost the old walmart cd. I used this link to download netscape http://www.netscape.ca/download/#winvistaxp, but one is for canada and the other doesn't has access number for Georgia(usa). However, there are georgia access numbers available on netscape.com. Did i download the right software?


----------



## shawn hughes (Nov 15, 2009)

Anybody here solve using wal-mart connect dialup and zonealarm free? I am trying to fix my girlfriend's computer, and it's blocking wmc...

thanks,

Shawn


----------



## Yooperdave (Jul 11, 2009)

That is always the biggest problem with many other firewalls.
Since I am not familier with zonealarms settings you need to go into the firewall setting to exclude or to allow wmconnect it may not be listed so go to browse or file search (using the zonealarm) and go to location of wmconnect in your computer select the one that says .exe that should add it to your zonealarm you may have to reboot.
Ive had to do this in McAfee and Norton many times even with other softwares.


----------



## Yooperdave (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok people 
I have my walmart connect (netscape connect) on windows xp sp3 like always
for those who listen to netscape saying the software will not work thats right it doesnt work by loading from cd. but you need to follow the thread above.
XP is my desktop vista and 7 are my laptops.


----------



## micro4 (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is how i resolved this problem...
I switched to NETZERO....
Then to EMBARQ DSL...
WMCONNECT is not designed for Vista and will probably not work on 7 either....
Just call the 1800# and cancel...
That is what i had to do...
Im sry...
Also NETZERO is far more reliable and efficient especially with there data compression software ^_^
So make the switch and pay about the same amount for a more compatible service...


----------



## shawn hughes (Nov 15, 2009)

Dropping the service? Can you keep your @wmconnect.com email??

Then.. it really isn't an option, is it?


I can't speak for Vista, but for XP, I had to uninstall ZoneAlarm. They just simply offered no help for their free product. Unless you wanted to spend 50 bucks. The free forum was of zero help or interest.

I spun up windows firewall, and it seems to be working for now.

-Shawn


----------



## Yooperdave (Jul 11, 2009)

I still have my wmconnect and yes I have been thinking about switching but as of now this works so well for me Ill hold on to it longer until I decide, yes I was looking into netzero.


----------



## idk12 (Oct 26, 2009)

Can someone please upload the files from the Cd. I really need it.


----------

